# Monitor Audio Silver Series (RX) factory info



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

I recently purchased another set of RX1's for Height channels.
Included was the following information:

Monitor Audio Silver Series
Customer information
To ensure optimum performance the Monitor Audio team recommends that after a running in period you check the tightness of the rear bolts.
Due to enviromental differences within rooms it is possible the bolts may need a fine adjustment to suit current conditions.

To adjust the bolt tension, use a 5mm hex key as follows.
1.	Place the short end into the bolt head recess.
2.	Rotate he key anti clockwise to loosen the bolt, so that the head of the bolt just touches the cabinet without a gap appearing.
3.	Remove the key and incert it so the long arm is at the 12 o’clock position and rotate it 90 degrees clockwise to the 3 o’clock position.
Please do not overtighten the bolts.
-----------------------------------------------------
None of my previous RX's included the above information.
Just a head's up for other owners of these fine speakers.
Applies to the RX6's RX Ctr, RX-FX surrounds and the RX1's and perhaps others. Just pick up a 5mm hex key at ACE. One was included with my latest one's.


Cheers, Ernie


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a good idea to periodically check the bolts on any speaker. I have found that sometimes they can come loose over time.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Are the bolts for keeping tension on the box for tuning purposes or is like the wheels on a car, when you rotate the tires you want to retork the bolts after 50 or so miles? I have heard of speakers that have tensioning bolts but the brand escapes me, I want to say they are Focal Utopia.:dontknow:


----------



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

2 Channel View ,
I totally agree with your statement, but what is interesting is that the RX series have a single mounting bolt for the woofer on the rear of the cabinet. I'm not aware of any other speaker built in this manner. Only a minor adjustment would be needed if any. I guess 'it all depends'.
They do sound great in my system.

Cheers!


----------



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

bambino,
Good question. I'm not a speaker designer, I have to rely on what the experts 'say'.
Here is a quote from the RX manual from their web site:

"Single bolt through driver technology has also been employed to
enhance cabinet rigidity by providing additional bracing, whilst maintaining consistent
tension for the driver. This in turn reduced excessive vibration from the driver and cabinet
together, giving lower colouration across the entire frequency spectrum."

[http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/assets/files/manuals/Silver RX Manual.pdf]

Don't you just love the word "whilst" used in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I kind of figuered it was for a tuninig type feature of the speaker, after my first post it seems i recall reading a review on them and this screw was mentiond. I did not really think that it was for keeping the drivers tight against the baffle as i have never had an issue with finding a loose screw that holds a driver in even in some of the big sub systems i use to play with when i did car audio.:T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The single bolt through the back is a method of cross bracing/coupling the driver to the cabinet. It makes everything more rigid. There are a few speakers companies that do this, B&W does, I believe Pioneer/TAD was one of the first.

http://cgi.ebay.com/B-W-804S-Replac...52?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item230b201b98


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tesseract said:


> The single bolt through the back is a method of cross bracing/coupling the driver to the cabinet. It makes everything more rigid. There are a few speakers companies that do this, B&W does, I believe Pioneer/TAD was one of the first.


Much older than that. The original Leak Sandwich speaker had a hole in the magnet back from which a threaded rod extended through the back panel of the enclosure and the driver/panel tension could be adjusted externally. That was about 1961.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting speaker, thanks for that, Kal.

_"A large wood block was bolted between the back of the woofer magnet and the back panel of the enclosure, as a structural brace, a technique later used by other manufacturers."_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sailor_Ernie said:


> I recently purchased another set of RX1's for Height channels.
> Included was the following information:
> 
> Monitor Audio Silver Series
> ...


I wander if they got any feedback that made them include this. I'm also wandering if this is the only way they are fixed now. FWIW I have had some radius towers for about 5 years and they are still fine. I have just bought some RXFX as it happens, so will check up on them in a few weeks time.

Cheers for the heads up :T


----------



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

moonfly, 
I hope you enjoy your MA's as much as I do mine. I can't help but grin every time I crank them up!
My only concern is that I 'discovered' the 'factory info' when I purchased another pair of RX1's. All my other units were registered and they have my email address. One would hope that existing owners would be advised of the new 'info'. Seems fairly simple to me. Otherwise, why register?

I'm out of town for a few days but I intend to persue the issue with the North American distributor when I get home and will keep the forum advised.

Cheers,
Ernie
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro-111FD | Denon AVR-4311ci | PS3|Nakamichi MB-2s CD| SA 8300HD PVR |
Brick Wall PW2RH Power Protection| Monitor Audio Silver Series RX6 Mains| RX Ctr| RX-FX surrounds|
RX1’s Width |RX1’s Height| Denon SC-m50's (Mission) rear’s|Velodyne Servo 1200 sub|
Adcom GFA 535 Height amp| RealTrap tri-corners (2)
Adding soon: Rythmik Audio DS1200 sub| QNAP TS-459 PRO+ Turbo NAS Server


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I do think very highly of MA, but I replaced my front pair with another brand that is very similar to MA in terms of character etc, but at a much reduced cost. The dont look quite as well as the MA but they are still very nice, and the speakers I have now are seemingly on a par with the new GX range but for less than RX prices :unbelievable: 

The brands also work together very well indeed.


----------

